# car won't rev past 4000 rpm??!?



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

if i'm in neutral and press on the gas the rpms climb to 3000 rpm with no problem but, once it hits 3k, it bogs out and only climbs to 4k then sounds like it's redlining? this can't be normal can it?
the car drives perfectly in gear, i can take it all the way up to redline if i want with no problems, this only happens when in neutral
btw, the engine IS warmed up.


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: car won't rev past 4000 rpm??!? (MKVJET08)*

lol your car wont let you rev past 4000 rpm because of unnecessary load on the engine while being in neutral.
Its totally normal.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: car won't rev past 4000 rpm??!? (CRUIZ2007)*

ok lol i was freaking out.







my older cars never had all these electronic abilities lol
thanks


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

OP: Automatic?


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

if its a stick (5 speed/ manual) its a problem.....


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: car won't rev past 4000 rpm??!? (MKVJET08)*

There's no need to be reving the engine like that in park or neutral. A lot of new cars have that, so you break stuff and cause wear on the engine when it's not needed. But yeah it should do that. And remember it's a VW it's gonna do a lot of things a normal car doesn't. 
Like a I freaked out the 1st time I came to a stop and my wipers slowed down.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_if its a stick (5 speed/ manual) its a problem.....

exactly...


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_
exactly...









Really?
I have a 5 speed and when I rev it in neutral, it doesn't go past 4000rpm. Once in gear it goes even past the 6300rpm redline, just not neutral.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (NaKoRuRu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NaKoRuRu* »_
exactly...









WHen the car is standing, it will not rev past 4k. When you are moving this is not an isse. Countless times I have done a steep (above 4k) double clutch downshift and never a problem. As you know, when double clutching for steep downshift, you rev match in Neutral with clutch out before clutching in and going into gear.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rangerbrown* »_if its a stick (5 speed/ manual) its a problem.....

yeah its a manual, why would it only be a problem for manuals? neutral is neutral on either tranny.
but if it is a prob, what do you say it is?


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

There was a post a few months ago, discussing the same thing. We we talking about how some cars won't rev past 4k. My car is a 5 speed and I can rev it to redline in neutral. Some people's car can't, I guess. Haven't figured it out if it is really depending on it being auto or manual. But there are several manuals that can rev past 4k in neutral. Maybe engine code? MY?
Edit: BTW, I don't rev the hell out of it in neutral. Only times I've revd it high enough in neutral was when I got my exhaust done and when I chopped off my exhaust completely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by NaKoRuRu at 10:14 AM 6-13-2008_


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_
yeah its a manual, why would it only be a problem for manuals? neutral is neutral on either tranny.
but if it is a prob, what do you say it is?


It is not a problem. It's a feature so that you won't needlessly rev your engine while standing still. When the car is moving you can rev past 4k, because then you may need to rev-match for the downshift. 
Read my post above yours.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (AHTOXA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AHTOXA* »_
It is not a problem. It's a feature so that you won't needlessly rev your engine while standing still. When the car is moving you can rev past 4k, because then you may need to rev-match for the downshift. 
Read my post above yours. 

oh, no i got it lol. i was just addressing rangerbrown's comment on only 5spds and was just seeing if he knew something he wasn't sharing


----------

